# Is Emanage good 4 tunning Ga16deT?



## nisB14 (Jul 22, 2003)

Have done up my turbo on my car n now waiting 4 my Emanage 2 fine tune my car. Cyrrently using SAFC2 with ITC to do abit of tunning at the mean time.
Now abit regard on ordering my emanage cause my friens told me that emanage is actually not a universal piggyback ecu n if emanage does not have your setting 4 your car on their package, It will never perform well on the ga16de.
Is it true about this? Any bro here using emanage on their turbo sentra ga16de?


----------



## lhfelice (Dec 13, 2002)

Send a email to Greddy, but I think the S-AFC or the Emanage can do the job fine.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

make sure you have all the required harnesses for what you want to control wiht the emanage


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

true, for self tuning, IMHO, S-AFC is much better.


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

its all about the Jim Wolf Tech ecu!!!
there is NO substitute


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

that may be true, but EVERY SINGLE TIME you change your setup...thats 500 bones to get it reprogrammed again


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

turbotommy said:


> *its all about the Jim Wolf Tech ecu!!!
> there is NO substitute *


yea, but if you're like me and have a car that JWT doesn't reprogram ecus for, you've got no choice


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *that may be true, but EVERY SINGLE TIME you change your setup...thats 500 bones to get it reprogrammed again *


i thought it was 500.00 the first time, and 100.00 for any time there after, plus the wait. i think its so expensive the first time because they have to add the daughter board.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

it prolly is...well you learn something every day now dont you


----------



## nisB14 (Jul 22, 2003)

turbotommy said:


> *its all about the Jim Wolf Tech ecu!!!
> there is NO substitute *


Yes bro. i agreed. But me in asia country n i cant even smell the JWT stuffs around here.
How i wish JWT will set up a sub office here, but then again, nobody around my region plays a sentra. Oni S14, S15 n sentra is oni regard as family car or daily transport car.
I can say that m the few around my region who have a TC sentra here n my community around here oni swear by using microtech ecu.


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Tell us more about the Microtech ECU - what is it?


----------



## nisB14 (Jul 22, 2003)

dreadsword said:


> *Tell us more about the Microtech ECU - what is it? *


Microtec ECU is a standalone ECU n not a piggyback type.
But i cant find their wedsite to show u more. I know the origin country is from austrilla. What i heard is their tuning point is of every 125rpm each . They have almost all the function as the HKS Vpro, i think n heard from my friend . But with tunning n installation, it will come to around $1500~$1800. But not in us dollar bro, but in aus$....


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

apexi makes the Power FC standalone. have heard great things about it.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

so like 750-800.


----------



## nisB14 (Jul 22, 2003)

Ya bro. Should be around that price or more. Just got my e-manage 2day with injectors n ignition harness. Just check it out with my SAFC2 apexi manaul n reliesed that W10 or engine code SR18DE do suit my ga15de jdm as both have the same ecu layout. But havent source 4 my S14 370cc injectors, so cannot go ahead with my installation.
If everything in with dyno n tunning, might be going to boost to 0.5bar. Currently , oni 0.3 bar with apexi SAFC2 n ITC.


----------

